# Black Woman Corrects A Teenager That Repeatedly Used The “n Word” While In A Movie Theater.



## UniquelyDivine (May 25, 2018)




----------



## Live.Laugh.Love (May 25, 2018)

Are they white or Spanish people?

Black male rappers (most) have given everyone the go ahead to say the n-word. Others say it all the time when they listen to all their fav hip hop songs. They let that Teriyaki 69 say the n-word, lil pump, and so many others White adjacent rappers. It’s ridiculous.

I hate that black woman again have to clean up mess made by BM.


----------



## LdyKamz (May 25, 2018)

The lady still didn't understand saying her daughter didn't mean it that way and she didn't mean it in a racist way.


----------



## yamilee21 (May 25, 2018)

A foolish young black teen, who is growing up in an area that is evenly split between middle class to wealthy whites, and working class recent Latino immigrants with just a tiny sprinkling of middle class Asians but virtually no other blacks, recently tried to argue with my son that the acceptability of the word depends on whether there is a "hard r" or not. Utter white nonsense, but black entertainers encouraging/allowing this foolishness have stupid kids believing there is a difference. (I don't blame the kid's parents, because they are relatively recent immigrants for whom English is a third or fourth language.)


----------



## Petal26 (May 25, 2018)

They completely dismissed her, but I'm happy to see them getting called out.    Everyone should call them out.   I'm sick of seeing non Black people saying it and giving the "I grew up in the Hood" excuse, especially with other Black people around that say nothing.  

I've had to call a few people the s word a few times just to prove a point


----------



## dyh080 (May 25, 2018)

LdyKamz said:


> The lady still didn't understand saying her daughter didn't mean it that way and she didn't mean it in a racist way.




It was like she wasn't even listening to the mother. She just talked right over her after repeated apologies.


----------



## CarmelCupcake (May 25, 2018)

I think her approach would have been so much better had she not used the word, herself


----------



## RossBoss (May 25, 2018)

It's like trying to close the barn doors after the horses have bolted. It's too far gone at this time.


----------



## RocStar (May 25, 2018)

Live.Laugh.Love said:


> Black male rappers (most) have given everyone the go ahead to say the n-word. Others say it all the time when they listen to all their fav hip hop songs. They let that Teriyaki 69 say the n-word, lil pump, and so many others White adjacent rappers. It’s ridiculous.



White people have been fine with saying that word waaaayyyyy before hip-hop.  They have never needed our go ahead to say the word.  NEVER.


----------



## tuftsofcotton (May 25, 2018)

Things have devolved to a really pathetic point.  And no one wants to operate with common sense and take accountability. 

The word shouldn't be for public consumption. Period. I don't want to hear *anyone* using it in public spaces. (And tangent: I'm tired of black folk that don't know me like that assuming I'm okay with the word.  I've now defaulted to telling people "I'm triggered by that word.")

What did she say in the video? "it's okay for you to *relate* to us and if you think you know the *culture* but her saying using that word hurt me."  I dare anyone to claim that the proliferation of the word in mainstream music and in the public square has nothing do with the bolded. There's been a very clear shift in the last 15 years. The "racists never needed our permission to use the word" tripe is getting old and flaccid.


----------



## Kanky (May 25, 2018)

You have to be pretty stupid to think that some rappers get to speak for millions of black people. I don’t want to be called the nword and we will have problems if they try me.


----------

